# Haunted nursery (cont'd)



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking for ideas on how to add some movement to a my haunted nursery. 

It's a small room (approx. 12 X 6) and I'm thinking about a creepy looking mobile and playing with the lighting so that I get some moving shadows accross the wall.

I'm toying with the idea of maybe making a haunted crib but not sure on the how to do it. I've not yet bought/built a baby bed for the nursery so not exactly sure what I'll be using, but figure it'll be either a traditional crib with up/down sliding gate or maybe building a rocking cradle.

Any ideas on how to animate the gate or make the cradle rock? Preferably with electronics as oppossed to pneumatic.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

joker, are you familiar with the motor driven rocking chair? The cradle could operate the same way.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm working on attaching a gearmotor to a child's rocking chair as we speak. It's for a small talking skellie. I'll let you know how it goes. I think that rocking a cradle would be easier than doing a chair.

Here's a pic of the dead kid:

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3756


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> joker, are you familiar with the motor driven rocking chair? The cradle could operate the same way.


No is there a write up or how-to on it? Pics/links would be great.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I found this one http://www.scary-terry.com/rockchair/rockchair.htm

and this one

http://littlekeylime.com/hill_house_haunt/hauntedrockingchair.htm

Instead of mounting the motor underneath or above the cradle with linkage, I wonder if I could attach it to one of the rockers on the cradle on the backside where it would be out of sight and have it just push against the floor?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My thought exactly. We are on the same wavelength.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

joker said:


> Instead of mounting the motor underneath or above the cradle with linkage, I wonder if I could attach it to one of the rockers on the cradle on the backside where it would be out of sight and have it just push against the floor?


You sure can. That's how I'm rocking the small chair for my dead kid. I should have some video by Monday. Regarding linkage, you need to convert the rotational motion of the motor to a straight line motion. You need some kind of linkage to do this, and it's pretty easy to make. I'll get some pics of the linkage I made so you can see how it's done.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Crib:
Mechs 06 :: Baby in action video by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid17.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2006/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2006/100_0840
This is one of the many props we will be offering for sale at Ironstock this June.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've also seen the rocking done with a weight and I thought the motion looked better than the traditional ones. Instead of having a stationary motor moving a linkage that rocks the chair/bed/whatever, mount the motor _on_ it in the center underneath with a weight attached to a fairly long arm of the motor. as the weight shifts from one side to the other the cradle would rock. Just have some frills hanging down that hides the motor assembly.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> You sure can. That's how I'm rocking the small chair for my dead kid. I should have some video by Monday. Regarding linkage, you need to convert the rotational motion of the motor to a straight line motion. You need some kind of linkage to do this, and it's pretty easy to make. I'll get some pics of the linkage I made so you can see how it's done.


Look forward to the video as well as the linkage idea.



Revenant said:


> I've also seen the rocking done with a weight and I thought the motion looked better than the traditional ones. Instead of having a stationary motor moving a linkage that rocks the chair/bed/whatever, mount the motor _on_ it in the center underneath with a weight attached to a fairly long arm of the motor. as the weight shifts from one side to the other the cradle would rock. Just have some frills hanging down that hides the motor assembly.


This seems simple enough. Would a wiper motor be strong enough to handle the weight needed to rock a small cradle?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I ran out of room on the memory stick, so I didn't get a pic of the linkage or the video. I plan on changing to a wiper motor for this prop - the small gearmotor I tested is just too loud. I should be able to get a pic of the linkage on the small motor tonight. Here's picture of the skelly in the chair, though:

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3797


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> I ran out of room on the memory stick, so I didn't get a pic of the linkage or the video. I plan on changing to a wiper motor for this prop - the small gearmotor I tested is just too loud. I should be able to get a pic of the linkage on the small motor tonight. Here's picture of the skelly in the chair, though:


Thanks it's greatly apprecitated...with only about 142 days left  I need to get started some of my projects started/finished


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> My thought exactly. We are on the same wavelength.


Someone's on the same wavelength as SI?

Now _that's_ scary!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Moon Dog said:


> Someone's on the same wavelength as SI?
> 
> Now _that's_ scary!


I'll take that as a compliment.......muwhahahaha


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Joker, here's a pic of the motor linkage I used for a rocking chair. This gearmotor is too loud, so I'll be changing to a wiper motor in the near future - I'll get you a pic of that linkage when I install it.

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3798


----------

